# another buck down...nothing huge!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well after chasing much bigger bucks for the first few weeks... I gave in... It was my girl friends first time on a big game hunt and I wanted to get the posion started 8) We started off looking for a nice 20" plus 3 or bigger... that morning hunt didnt pan out any deer. We went to totally differnt area of skyline drive that evening and took this liitle guy at 60 yards! I held my 60 yard pin and let the arrow fly... the WHACK was crazy loud and he almost when down within sight... after going up and over a hill we waited 30 min and started tracking blood. it got dark fast but my little brother found him dead in the thick pines. I loved sharing the hunt with future hunters... cant wait to get into the elk! its ending too fast! I did hear bugles like crazy but nothing would come into calling just yet.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice work


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, should be good eatin'.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great job, congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice and congrats.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to see someone posting pics of their success. Doesnt matter how big your animal is, its always cool to have success.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum!


----------

